# Cant Hook or Peavy?



## New Fire Guy (Dec 28, 2010)

Cant Hook or Peavy and what length (with log stand)?  Will one do it or multiple lengths?  Logrite?  Just getting into cutting/splitting wood.  What other tools will make the process easier?


----------



## fire_man (Dec 28, 2010)

I bought the 60" Cant Hook from Logrite and have been thrilled with it. The Cant hook grabs logs better than the Peavy for turning them, such as when you are making a cut with your chainsaw. I never understood why anyone would want the shorter bars, you get better leverage with longer bars when you need to move heavy logs. The shorter ones might be better in saw mills in tight quarters. Logrite quality is unbelievable and its actually made in USA!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 28, 2010)

You will find that peavys are not used much and are not really the tool you want for doing up firewood. You need the cant hook with the toe on the end as this will help you grab the log better. As for length, as Tony states, the longer handle gives you more leverage. Yet, I remember when I worked in the sawmill one of my favorite cant hooks had only a 3' handle. My present one has a 4' handle, and I still like the wood handles. 

If you want to use the log stand, then you want a long handle for sure! You really need the leverage there. Personally, the simple cant hook is enough for me.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Dec 29, 2010)

A peavey  goes with me EVERY time I go in the woods. The point can be useful.

Not as useful as a 660 would be :coolgrin: , so I could use the small saw when I pinch the 660


----------



## Battenkiller (Dec 29, 2010)

I was set to buy a cant hook, but after using a peavey at the local saw shop I bought one right then.  I noticed no problem rolling the biggest logs they had on the ground, well over 24".  I was told that the cant hook was designed for mills, to turn the square "cants" between cuts, and looking at it that just makes sense.  The little hook is made to grab the corner of the cant.  

I'll find out if the peavey has limitations when it comes time to cut up those 30" pine logs I had delivered last month.  I think they'll roll fine, just don't know how my 20" bar will like them.  FWIW I got the 4' handle... wood, of course.  And just like ISeeBTUs, I like the idea of carrying a massive point on the end of a big stick when walking in the woods.


----------



## New Fire Guy (Dec 29, 2010)

Well, it is beginning to sound like a personal preference...


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 29, 2010)

Maybe personal preference but in my logging and sawmill days I never saw anyone using the peavy except those guys who rode the logs in the river. I'll stick with the cant hook and yes, I've used both peavy and cant hook.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Dec 29, 2010)

Ok, which one a youz guyz gonna tell her she's usin the wrong tool ? ? ?


----------



## HeatsTwice (Dec 29, 2010)

Forget the peavy and cant hook, just get a kilt.


----------



## Rich M (Dec 29, 2010)

Peavey is a logging tool, cant hook is a mill tool. Sure, no one is driving logs down a river but being able to pry with the point is very useful for felling, freeing a pinched bar, working a log pile etc. A cant hook costs about the same but won't do any of that. A peavey is also better for moving large timber. A cant hook might not open wide enough to get a bite because of the teeth, they're there to grab a canted edge without marring the milled wood. The shaft of the point on the peavey allows it to grab any large diameter log. Since we don't care about marring the wood, you just stab the log using the side of the point and get a good bite every time, even on huge logs. It may sound trivial but being able to stick the peavey in the ground is another distinct advantage over the cant hook. Never having to bend over to pick it up is a big plus and also makes it less likely to be lost or damaged in the woods.


----------



## TreePointer (Dec 29, 2010)

I use a timberjack with a 4' long handle, and the foot comes off to make it a regular cant hook.  I use it almost exclusively to roll heavy logs after cutting them as far as I can before the chainsaw bar gets near the ground.


----------



## mainstation (Dec 30, 2010)

+1  Cant hook.  
-will move any logs you need it to move.


----------



## 5654684 (Dec 30, 2010)

+1 for being able to stick the peavey in the ground.


----------



## cmnash (Dec 30, 2010)

I acquired 2 yesterday from the farmer down the road. He has several more; all ancient and made of local materials. I think the smaller one has a chestnut handle.
They were probably last used during the depression; except today I road tested one. Worked great. No Chinese junk here.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 30, 2010)

I use neither . . . but I like the look of the peavey better . . . more menacing looking if I get accosted in the woods by a starving pack of rabid wolves, Neo-Nazi skinhead biker gang intent on stealing my firewood or a used car salesman.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 30, 2010)

hard aground said:
			
		

> I acquired 2 yesterday from the farmer down the road. He has several more; all ancient and made of local materials. I think the smaller one has a chestnut handle.
> They were probably last used during the depression; except today I road tested one. Worked great. No Chinese junk here.



Hey, those are definitely some old tools. Nice.


----------



## New Fire Guy (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok, so how about this...  Since the only difference appears to be the tip, are any companies making a tool that can be changed between a cant hook and a peavy.  Seems like this would be fairly simple.  However, my initial search hasn't turned up anything.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 8, 2011)

I've used both and if I had to choose between the two, the cant hook would be it.  I disagree that it can only turn rectangular cants in a sawmill and not round logs.  The hog nose bites the side of a log like the peavey can't.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 8, 2011)

New Fire Guy said:
			
		

> Ok, so how about this...  Since the only difference appears to be the tip, are any companies making a tool that can be changed between a cant hook and a peavy.  Seems like this would be fairly simple.  However, my initial search hasn't turned up anything.



Some you can change and others you can't. The only difference is the toe on the end vs the peg. Not sure if anyone makes them that way today or not.


----------



## Willman (Jan 9, 2011)

Right from the source

http://peaveymfg.com/loggingtools.html

Will


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 9, 2011)

Cant hook - Peavey - whatever. 

Remember; you're sawing up logs, not replacing heart valves.


----------

